# Shameless Plug for "Confessional Presbyterian"



## bookslover (Jun 19, 2007)

OK, so I was cruising around the brand-new version of Chris Coldwell's website: www.naphtali.com reading this and that - and he finally convinced me!

Tomorrow, I'll be sending in my check for $43 (cheeeeep!) for ALL THREE ISSUES of "Confessional Presbyterian" (2005, 2006, and the upcoming 2007 issue).

Mucho pages with mucho reading material. Plus nifty renditions of dead guys on the covers!

(Personally, I'm looking forward to the swimsuit issue. Hmmm - photoshop: Dabney in a speedo. Ummmmm, maybe not...)

All kidding aside: if you don't yet subscribe, take that $43 you were going to spend on Snickers bars or a jug of White Paint-Peeler and feed you mind and soul instead.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 20, 2007)

I have to add that the periodical is really top notch quality and I really look forward to all the articles.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 20, 2007)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> I have to add that the periodical is really top notch quality and I really look forward to all the articles.


Thanks David. 


bookslover said:


> OK, so I was cruising around the brand-new version of Chris Coldwell's website: www.naphtali.com reading this and that - and he finally convinced me!
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll be sending in my check for $43 (cheeeeep!) for ALL THREE ISSUES of "Confessional Presbyterian" (2005, 2006, and the upcoming 2007 issue).
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard. It is a great deal to pick up the three issues. And nothing shameful about plugs!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 20, 2007)

I should also add since I'm now shamelessly plugging as well, that the CPJ has 'expanded' every year. The inaugural issue of 2005 was 184 pages, which was perfectly respectable. The next year we grew to 256 pages. This year we will be over 300 pages. And I've kept the rate the same, while offering great deals like 3/$43.  300 pages as I've noted on an earlier thread may be pushing the bounds of a paper journal in the format used. It is a sewn bound journal though, not perfect bound; i.e. the signatures are not guillotined. It should hold up for a long time.


----------



## caddy (Jun 20, 2007)

I snagged 2006 Yesterday as well. Looking forward to getting it and then reupping as well.

Thanks Chris


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 20, 2007)

The CPJ is a treasure. Chris Coldwell has rendered a great service to the confessional Reformed community by producing a journal that maintains high intellectual and theological standards. Every Reformed pastor, elder, seminary student, and thoughtful layman who would grow in appreciation for his own tradition, who would continue to learn to think and read Scripture with our confession owes it to himself to subscribe to and read The Confessional Presbyterian.

rsc


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 20, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> The CPJ is a treasure. Chris Coldwell has rendered a great service to the confessional Reformed community by producing a journal that maintains high intellectual and theological standards. Every Reformed pastor, elder, seminary student, and thoughtful layman who would grow in appreciation for his own tradition, who would continue to learn to think and read Scripture with our confession owes it to himself to subscribe to and read The Confessional Presbyterian.
> 
> rsc


. Seriously, I appreciate the kind words. The CPj is only as good as the many fine men who've put their time into writing for it and it has been humbling and gratifying to receive many exceptional pieces for first time publication. My goal as editor/publisher is to simply make them "look good." I'm surprised as anyone that I took the plunge and put my two mites into some of the writing. As far as scholarship, and perhaps Westminsterian scholarship in particular, a friend of mine has made the observation after seeing one of the articles in our inaugural issue in 2005, that it is the "conservatives who are doing real scholarship these days, not the liberals." He may be right. Look at what Dr. Van Dixhoorn has done for instance on the work of the Westminster Assembly.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 20, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> The CPJ is a treasure. Chris Coldwell has rendered a great service to the confessional Reformed community by producing a journal that maintains high intellectual and theological standards. Every Reformed pastor, elder, seminary student, and thoughtful layman who would grow in appreciation for his own tradition, who would continue to learn to think and read Scripture with our confession owes it to himself to subscribe to and read The Confessional Presbyterian.
> 
> rsc





Chris,

Me thinks cpjournal.com needs a "testimonials" page...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 20, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Chris,
> 
> Me thinks cpjournal.com needs a "testimonials" page...


----------



## bookslover (Jun 20, 2007)

...and give some thought to that swimsuit issue, Chris!


----------



## Staphlobob (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation. I took a peek and ... looks like I'll have to bite also. I should get paid today (or tomorrow at the latest) and I'll sign up. Naphtali has been bookmarked and I'll be subbing later this week.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 30, 2007)

bookslover said:


> OK, so I was cruising around the brand-new version of Chris Coldwell's website: www.naphtali.com reading this and that - and he finally convinced me!
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll be sending in my check for $43 (cheeeeep!) for ALL THREE ISSUES of "Confessional Presbyterian" (2005, 2006, and the upcoming 2007 issue).
> 
> ...



Well, the issues for 2005 and 2006 arrived today (Saturday, June 30) in good shape. I must say, though, that this is the first time I've received books in the mail where plastic Albertsons grocery store sacks were used as packing material! That's good, though: those bags will come in handy around the house.

Now I'm looking forward to lots of good reading.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 30, 2007)

I do my bit for recycling.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 30, 2007)

Pack it in a garbage bag for all I care, I love Chris's stuff. I recently bought a special of more Reformed books than I could shake a stick at. Well, not true, I shook a stick at them but my arm got really tired. Anyhow, I was really impressed with the bindings and pages. I brought Dabney's _The Sensualistic Philosophy_ to Australia but my days are filled with other things so I'll probably end up bringing it back with me yet unread but on my "to read" list. The other books (especially the Anthologies) are REALLY nice.

Looking forward to the CPJ when it comes out.


----------



## DaveJes1979 (Jul 31, 2007)

Soooooo...

How much longer until CPJ ships the new issue?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 31, 2007)

Hopefully it will be in subscribers' mail boxes by mid September. I will update the website when I know for sure.


----------

